# 'Fairness’ for Kerry



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'Fairness' for Kerry*

By *Howie Carr*


So now Sen. John Kerry wants the Fairness Doctrine reinstated for broadcasters because the media "have been able to squeeze down and squeeze out opinion of opposing views."


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Johnny's gotta stop eating all that crybaby soup........


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 'Fairness for Kerry*



kwflatbed said:


> *<--Puke*






> So now Sen. John Kerry wants the Fairness Doctrine reinstated for broadcasters because the media have been able to squeeze down and squeeze out opinion of opposing views.


*Squeeze the last out of that bottle of ketchup John. Nothing is fair, except the truth, and the truth is, YOU SUCK. Why didn't you give some of your millions to Air America with such stellar broadcasters as Al Franken and Jeannie Garoffalo? Now that A.A. is off the air (nobody listened anyway) you ask for fairness? Now go back to MamaT and be a good giggalo.*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> *<--Puke*






> So now Sen. John Kerry wants the Fairness Doctrine reinstated for broadcasters because the media "have been able to squeeze down and squeeze out opinion of opposing views."


*Squeeze the last out of that bottle of ketchup John. Nothing is fair, except the truth, and the truth is, YOU SUCK. Why didn't you give some of your millions to Air America with such stellar broadcasters as Al Franken and Jeannie Garoffalo? Now that A.A. is off the air (nobody listened anyway) you ask for fairness? Now go back to MamaT and be a good giggalo.*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought I heard the Whaaabulance


----------

